

Timelapse tour of UK airspace - dsyph3r
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-30108947

======
evilmoo
Full version available at:

[http://nats.aero/blog/2014/11/take-guided-tour-uk-
skies/](http://nats.aero/blog/2014/11/take-guided-tour-uk-skies/)

